# Oops I did it again...



## candygodiva (Jul 14, 2006)

I broke yet another chair. At least this time, I got pixers!
I had just come back in from the kitchen after having a snack, and plopped down on my chair like I always do, and *CRUNCH* *CRACK* *CREAK* *BAM* My butt is planted on the seat, but the seat is sitting square on the floor. The legs had buckled, and it went over and down like a tree falling in the forest. The seat even split.
As I was getting up I destroyed what was left of it.
It all splintered and the wood creakily complained. I had to put almost all my weight on it as I climbed to my feet. *sigh* 
I was so lucky my legs were out in front of me, rather than wrapped around the feet of my chair like I usually keep them. I coulda broked somefin!
It was a mess. I'm almost glad Tommy wasn't home when it happened. He'd have been screaming like a girl.
He worries so much about me getting hurt because of my orthopedic issues. I fall alot to...which isn't fun, but I'm used to it. I always aim for the floor with my butt. How can I miss?
He still worries, but it's not like he can't leave the house. I was sending him on a noble mission anyway. I needed icecream, candy, and cheese danishes..pronto! Oh, and milk for my cereal. I get cranky when I haven't had my cereal.
Once he got home, I had him grab the camera quick. I'd already gotten up and was reading my Star magazine when he came in. I said, "Hunny, you just got to come see what I did!" His jaw dropped and he grabbed the camera. Then after he took some pics and cleaned up the mess, he found me a new chair. We keep a few handy. I brake them way too much to limit how many we keep in the garage.
I'm sitting on another cast iron framed chair now. I hope I don't bend the legs on this one like I did the last one. I just knew that wooden chair wouldn't last me long. It doesn't matter how tough furniture seems...it doesn't hold up to the damage I can inflict on it.
I'm not only heavey, but I'm rough with my weight. I'll just plop right down on the bed even, hoping it will buckle under me. I mean, if it can't handle me body slamming it, then it sure as hell can't handle my weight when I'm even more ambitiously bouncing on it.
I've obliterated a few perfectly good beds and almost countless chairs. I'm so proud that I could finally capture it to share.
Love and CandyKisses to all!

*Seriously ... Right now, I feel like a one woman wrecking crew...*














One more pic of me sitting in my new chair...lets see if I can break this baby! *giggles*


----------



## GPL (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow! Awesome story, Candy!:eat2:  
Kinda cool you are able to do these things with your weight. I'm sure I can't, lol. But I'm truly glad you didn't hurt yourself, that would have been worse.
The last pic shows how round and huge your belly is getting lately. It even sticks out on the side. Please make sure you keep that belly round:eat1: 

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 14, 2006)

Im glad you are ok honey! The chair looks.....well...dead, lol. And you look AMAZING! Have you gotten chubbier?  I think you look hella sexy doll. But Im not flirting with you...nope, lol.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 14, 2006)

That chair had it coming...couldn't handle a real woman!


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, Candy... I'd say you'd need to read the "Fat Island" thread and add something about chairs that can handle a real (gorgeous) woman as yourself... but I think you (and I ) enjoy it too much when you break chairs! You look fantastic... but what else is new? *Sends love*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

hahaha... that chair never stood a chance... it crumbled like the wuss it was!! 

Very cute pics, hun.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 15, 2006)

To quote good old JR...''My GAWD!!!:shocked: that chair got beat like a goverment mule..what a slobber knocker'' these pic's are awesome Candy and I'm very glad your not hurt...later


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

That is like the awesome-est thing ever. I once cracked a bed frame....but just on one side. Looks like I've got competition! 

lol I love the part when you say "Tommy would've screamed like a girl" lol


----------



## dan (Jul 15, 2006)

I could handle ya just fine.. The chair was genetically doomed..Thanks for sharing Candy...


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

GPL said:


> Wow! Awesome story, Candy!:eat2:
> Kinda cool you are able to do these things with your weight. I'm sure I can't, lol. But I'm truly glad you didn't hurt yourself, that would have been worse.
> The last pic shows how round and huge your belly is getting lately. It even sticks out on the side. Please make sure you keep that belly round:eat1:
> 
> Supertight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.




*giggles* I'm talented like that. 
Yep, my belly is definately bigger. My *coin purse* on my right side has become a handbag! Haaaaaaaa!
A'hem...I'm glad I didn't get hurt to. It would have been more than pain. It would have been a pain in the ass. I've already been limping around here like a lame horse needing to be put down for the last two weeks, and that's just an old injury flaring up. EEESH!
*giggles*
Love and CandyKisses GPL you sweet sugar you! Supertight HUGS!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Im glad you are ok honey! The chair looks.....well...dead, lol. And you look AMAZING! Have you gotten chubbier?  I think you look hella sexy doll. But Im not flirting with you...nope, lol.



Awww thanky beautiful! That old chair's gonna be on its way to the dump tomorrow. It's had it.
I guess I am a bit chubbier. *blushes* It seems like my appetite has been near insatiable over the last year.
*giggles*
You can flirt with me anytime you like darlin'! :kiss2: You know I love it. hehe
BigCandyKisses :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> That chair had it coming...couldn't handle a real woman!



hehehee! Yep, it couldn't handle me, that's for sure!
*giggles*
CandyKisses Darlin'!
:kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Oh, Candy... I'd say you'd need to read the "Fat Island" thread and add something about chairs that can handle a real (gorgeous) woman as yourself... but I think you (and I ) enjoy it too much when you break chairs! You look fantastic... but what else is new? *Sends love*




I'll be sure to check out that thread HunnyBunny!
I do enjoy it baby. You know me. *giggles*
Thanky for the loving mon amour!
Vous êtes ma petite bénédiction...:kiss2: 
Love always and InfiniteCandyKisses


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> hahaha... that chair never stood a chance... it crumbled like the wuss it was!!
> 
> Very cute pics, hun.



Thanky very much AnnMarie! :wubu:
That chair really was a wuss. It only lasted me a week, if that long. Tommy had the one before it in the back room, with wood glue on drying and a dumbell on it to hold it together. I don't think I'll be getting that chair back though. Tommy decided it's cast iron or steele from now on. I've got a cushin and a chair towel though lol! So I'm good. 
CandyKisses Darlin!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

shy guy said:


> To quote good old JR...''My GAWD!!!:shocked: that chair got beat like a goverment mule..what a slobber knocker'' these pic's are awesome Candy and I'm very glad your not hurt...later




Haaaa Haaaa Haaaaaaa! That tickled me so good, I almost piddled on my new chair! Thank goodness for the chair towel! *giggles* That was one of those snorting, coughing laughs that make you spit cheetoes on your keyboard! OMG! I love you Shy Guy! :wubu: 
If I were a supervillain. You'd definately be one of my top henchmen! 
BigSqueezySquishyCandyHUGgles and BigSoftSuperLoveyCandyKisses!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> That is like the awesome-est thing ever. I once cracked a bed frame....but just on one side. Looks like I've got competition!
> 
> lol I love the part when you say "Tommy would've screamed like a girl" lol



*giggles* Yeah, Tommy tends to be a bit dramatic when stuff like that happens. He may not have *really* screamed like a girl, but I'd have definately gotten a 3 hour lecture on safety. Haaa! *I'm not kidding*
*giggles*
No need to be competition sugarbritches! You can come crack some bedframes with me! hehehe *smoochies*
BigCandyKisses:kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

dan said:


> I could handle ya just fine.. The chair was genetically doomed..Thanks for sharing Candy...



Oh you can, can you? hehe :kiss2: 
You're very welcome love. I likes to share! *giggles*
Lots of CandyKisses


----------



## shy guy (Jul 15, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Haaaa Haaaa Haaaaaaa! That tickled me so good, I almost piddled on my new chair! Thank goodness for the chair towel! *giggles* That was one of those snorting, coughing laughs that make you spit cheetoes on your keyboard! OMG! I love you Shy Guy! :wubu:
> If I were a supervillain. You'd definately be one of my top henchmen!
> BigSqueezySquishyCandyHUGgles and BigSoftSuperLoveyCandyKisses!


Why thank you I would love to be one of your henchmen Candy Well I thought since you were a wrestling fan you would get a kick out of it so ever want to hear my wrestling hunor again send a PM or IM or mybe even a SS(smoke single)...later


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 15, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> *giggles* Yeah, Tommy tends to be a bit dramatic when stuff like that happens. He may not have *really* screamed like a girl, but I'd have definately gotten a 3 hour lecture on safety. Haaa! *I'm not kidding*
> *giggles*
> No need to be competition sugarbritches! You can come crack some bedframes with me! hehehe *smoochies*
> BigCandyKisses:kiss2: :kiss2:




hey hey hey now! I want to be invited to break furniture!!! lol. I have a resume.....school desks, several beds (I gave up on bed frames, I now use cinder blocks, lol), toilet seats, couches, lol. If you invite me, Ill bring chocolate covered strawberrys and bananas and we will have the best damned selling bbe video EVAR, lol. We would cover all sizes.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 15, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> hey hey hey now! I want to be invited to break furniture!!! lol. I have a resume.....school desks, several beds (I gave up on bed frames, I now use cinder blocks, lol), toilet seats, couches, lol. If you invite me, Ill bring chocolate covered strawberrys and bananas and we will have the best damned selling bbe video EVAR, lol. We would cover all sizes.



Now THAT is a great proposition if I ever did see one!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 15, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Now THAT is a great proposition if I ever did see one!




LOL...well seriously....you would have FAP who is smaller...candy who is the large side of large and then you have me...an ultra ssbbw....eating ...and breaking shit, lol. I see $$ signs, lol.


----------



## eagle (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Candy. Wonderful story. And you're looking so gorgeous as always. Take care.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL...well seriously....you would have FAP who is smaller...candy who is the large side of large and then you have me...an ultra ssbbw....eating ...and breaking shit, lol. I see $$ signs, lol.



Oh. My. Gosh. You're a frickin' genius. That would ROCK their socks off....Plus take their money  lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 15, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. You're a frickin' genius. That would ROCK their socks off....Plus take their money  lol




I know....right? lol. What are videos going for these days? lol. I think I might be on to something here


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Why thank you I would love to be one of your henchmen Candy Well I thought since you were a wrestling fan you would get a kick out of it so ever want to hear my wrestling hunor again send a PM or IM or mybe even a SS(smoke single)...later



Wrestling is my favorite thing next to pie! I'll send those smoke signals sugar! You can zing me with wrestling humor anytime you feel froggy babe! Totally!
Lovey Lovey!
CandyKisses:kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> hey hey hey now! I want to be invited to break furniture!!! lol. I have a resume.....school desks, several beds (I gave up on bed frames, I now use cinder blocks, lol), toilet seats, couches, lol. If you invite me, Ill bring chocolate covered strawberrys and bananas and we will have the best damned selling bbe video EVAR, lol. We would cover all sizes.




OH MY GAWD! We can plan a pajama party! No pressure for anything but feasting and fun! I promise I won't ravage anyone who hasn't asked for it repeatedly. hehehe Can you believe I'm actually that reserved?  
I love your resume girlfriend! I've broken a few toilet seats and couches to. *giggles* Unfortunately I don't have much furniture to damage, but my bed is gonna go one day very soon..it's already all sway backed...hahaha! I'm sure with the three of us, and however many cuties want to road trip to Lousyana, we can level that sucker right to the floor!
COME ON DOWN!!! You have just been selected as an honorary member of Candy's ALLBBW Wrecking Crew!
*giggles*
I'm too silly today. I've been working my fat booty off on my PSP9-101 lessons. I've decided to learn to make my own graphics. I do ok, but there's always room for improvement. It's about time for a break to...cookies and Saturday Nights Main Event on NBC! Yessssssss!
Love you much Beautimous BigBellySSBBW!
BigBigBigCandyKisses and Squeezes!:kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Now THAT is a great proposition if I ever did see one!



It is! It is! Hehe! hehe!
I got a proposition for you young man! :eat2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL...well seriously....you would have FAP who is smaller...candy who is the large side of large and then you have me...an ultra ssbbw....eating ...and breaking shit, lol. I see $$ signs, lol.



Oh hunny, trust me, I know what you're spilling here about the $$! Unfortunately I don't know what kind of money something like that would pull, as I've never done a production like that to sell outright. I don't even sell dvds or vhs. I have this thing about sending stuff through the mail to people...I'm paranoid :shocked: Anybody I do something like that with can have a copy for themselves and if they choose to sell copys of it they'd have full permission as long as I have full permission to edit my copy for content to go up on my website. I don't even know if that sounds fair. I'm a serious amateur when it comes to stuff like that. The $$ always sounds good, but I'm still learning how to make it. lol


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

eagle said:


> Hey Candy. Wonderful story. And you're looking so gorgeous as always. Take care.




Aww thank you Eagle darlin! :kiss2: 
BigCandyKisses!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. You're a frickin' genius. That would ROCK their socks off....Plus take their money  lol




Money is a great motivator! All are welcome! All are welcome!
Come hang with Candy and Tommy for a weekend, and have a blast feasting and being brutal with furniture...and even take home a fully documented vhs to copy and sell to your admirers.
Sounds a bit cheesey... 
Hopefully I'll have a danged ole dvd burner or something by then. hehee!
I may be getting ahead of myself. It's fun to dream though.
You girls are too sexy!
Love and CandyKisses


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I know....right? lol. What are videos going for these days? lol. I think I might be on to something here



Honestly I don't know what any videos are going for. I only edit for the web when I do stuff. I know I should sell videos of whatever, but I'm skeered of the USPS snagging me for obscenity. I know an eating/crushing video doesn't fall under the same regulations, but I still haven't broken out of the fear of the mail. It's a weirdo thing I know.
If anybody's got any ideas on what something like that would go for, hollar here! 
You certainly are on to something sugar. You got my wheels turning. lol
Love you much!
CandyKisses:kiss2:


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 15, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> hey hey hey now! I want to be invited to break furniture!!! lol. I have a resume.....school desks, several beds (I gave up on bed frames, I now use cinder blocks, lol), toilet seats, couches, lol. If you invite me, Ill bring chocolate covered strawberrys and bananas and we will have the best damned selling bbe video EVAR, lol. We would cover all sizes.



Ok, you've got me beat with the cinder block, woman. 
:doh: Toilet seats - oh god, don't even get me started.

I broke one of my mom-in-law's chairs last year and I swear to god, I KNEW it was gonna happen when I looked at it. Genius that I am, I still sat down and when the tell-tale creaking started, it was too late.

I'm glad you're ok, *candygodiva*! I like the new chair... ​


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 15, 2006)

I adore this post and those photos. I break things too, sometimes.

OMG I love Dimensions. I think I say this just about everywhere. )

PS: I so want IN on that party! lol You're all so much fun!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Ok, you've got me beat with the cinder block, woman.
> :doh: Toilet seats - oh god, don't even get me started.
> 
> I broke one of my mom-in-law's chairs last year and I swear to god, I KNEW it was gonna happen when I looked at it. Genius that I am, I still sat down and when the tell-tale creaking started, it was too late.
> ...



Hehe, thanky darlin'! I like the new chair to. So far it seems to be holding up.


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I adore this post and those photos. I break things too, sometimes.
> 
> OMG I love Dimensions. I think I say this just about everywhere. )
> 
> PS: I so want IN on that party! lol You're all so much fun!




*Lets Party!!!!* hehehee!
Thanky love, I'm glad I was able to post the pixers this time. I break things way to much! You're more than welcome to come party with me! Yay!
Party all the time! Party all the time!
:kiss2: BigCandyKisses


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 16, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Toilet seats - oh god, don't even get me started. ​



Here's something that's I've been wondering about for a while: how is it that one can sit on a toilet seat made of particle board and plastic and have it snap, yet when the section where it is broken gets wrapped in masking tape, it becomes well nigh indestructible? The toilet seat in my apartment got broken over a year ago, was replaced by building maintainance and the new one suffered the same fate as the old not one week later, so we just wrapped masking tape around it and didn't even bother calling to have it replaced again. Somehow the masking tape has made the toilet seat indestructible. How is this?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 16, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Here's something that's I've been wondering about for a while: how is it that one can sit on a toilet seat made of particle board and plastic and have it snap, yet when the section where it is broken gets wrapped in masking tape, it becomes well nigh indestructible? The toilet seat in my apartment got broken over a year ago, was replaced by building maintainance and the new one suffered the same fate as the old not one week later, so we just wrapped masking tape around it and didn't even bother calling to have it replaced again. Somehow the masking tape has made the toilet seat indestructible. How is this?




I think it is because it released the pressure. I have broken at least 10 of the bastards.....and it IS possible to break it again, lol....I broke one toilet seat twice.....took a few months....but I did it. And I can tell you how it happens for me. When I lean forward to reach my neather region...aka ass, lol...all of my body weight is on the front of the seat and leaning to one side which puts presure on that one side....the breaking isnt the bad part....the breaking and getting ones thigh caught in the break...holy f****g god! IT HURTS!!


----------



## formerking (Jul 16, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> I broke yet another chair. At least this time, I got pixers!
> I had just come back in from the kitchen after having a snack, and plopped down on my chair like I always do, and *CRUNCH* *CRACK* *CREAK* *BAM* My butt is planted on the seat, but the seat is sitting square on the floor. The legs had buckled, and it went over and down like a tree falling in the forest. The seat even split.



Congratulations. For the FA the story of your experience and the pictures are very thrilling. Thank goodness you did not get hurt. The injury potential of an accident like that scares the hell out of me. My girlfriend recently noticed that chairs with legs pointing slightly outward, like the one you just broke, are ill-designed. Your accident is another glowing example confirming this. Good that now you sit safely on a cast iron chair.


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 16, 2006)

formerking said:


> Congratulations. For the FA the story of your experience and the pictures are very thrilling. Thank goodness you did not get hurt. The injury potential of an accident like that scares the hell out of me. My girlfriend recently noticed that chairs with legs pointing slightly outward, like the one you just broke, are ill-designed. Your accident is another glowing example confirming this. Good that now you sit safely on a cast iron chair.



Aww thanky hunny. Tommy worries about stuff like that so much, it's almost bothersome. It's like he can see it happening and what the consequences would be if it were bad. When we first got the chairs from some friends of ours, they seemed strong. I'm glad it waited till it was at my place to show it's true colors. The softy!
Fortunately, the iron chair I'm on now, seems like it will stand the test of time, not even a wobble. The cushion I'm perched on came off a steelel chair that I did break though. The legs bent and sagged to the left. It was a poorly made chair to. One of those designer deals...ha!
I really like this new chair though. It's a throwaway from someone's house in New Orleans after Katrina. No telling what it's history is. I'm just glad it's mine now.
Love and CandyKisses


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 16, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think it is because it released the pressure. I have broken at least 10 of the bastards.....and it IS possible to break it again, lol....I broke one toilet seat twice.....took a few months....but I did it. And I can tell you how it happens for me. When I lean forward to reach my neather region...aka ass, lol...all of my body weight is on the front of the seat and leaning to one side which puts presure on that one side....the breaking isnt the bad part....the breaking and getting ones thigh caught in the break...holy f****g god! IT HURTS!!




Owie! OMG! I had that happen once, and it sucked hard! I have the same problem, it's the reach that kills the toilet seats everytime. I've broken a few of them, but I tend to break the joints rather than the actual seat most of the time. We just go buy a new el'cheapo toilet seat at walmart. No plastic seats allowed though. They've got to at least seam tough.


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 16, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Here's something that's I've been wondering about for a while: how is it that one can sit on a toilet seat made of particle board and plastic and have it snap, yet when the section where it is broken gets wrapped in masking tape, it becomes well nigh indestructible? The toilet seat in my apartment got broken over a year ago, was replaced by building maintainance and the new one suffered the same fate as the old not one week later, so we just wrapped masking tape around it and didn't even bother calling to have it replaced again. Somehow the masking tape has made the toilet seat indestructible. How is this?




It's magick baby! I don't care for the plastick seats. I spent a couple of months staying with Tommy at his mom's place just before we found the house we're in now, and I was terrified I was going to break their toilet...lol! I should've been afraid of dropping something in it, cause I lost a perfectly good Orange Bic Lighter down that sucker!


----------



## taetaegrrl (Jul 19, 2006)

Hehe! Cool story and pics! I'm not nearly as big as you, Candy, but I've managed to do a little bit of furniture damage myself. For starters, we had a mirrored top coffee-table I used to stand on and dance on sometimes for my boyfriend. Back when I weighed around 170-175, that wasn't a problem. But I was up to around 230 the last time I tried it, and I could feel it flexing a little bit under my feet. I ignored it though, and as soon as I stood on one foot and got up on my tiptoes - *crack*! The mirrored glass cracked.

I also beat up a kid's swingset pretty good. (It was an old one a friend of ours was about to get rid of anyway. One of those ones made of metal tubes with plastic seats on the swings, the glider, and a slide.) I snapped one of the plastic steps while climbing up the slide part first. (Guess they weren't planning on any 235lb. "kids" using it!)

Then I tried using one of the swings in the middle of it. I plopped down on one of the plastic seats and surprisingly, it held me - but the frame let out a loud squeak, and I realized the pole across the top of the set was actually bending where the chains of my swing hung from it. I thought "Let's see if I can break this thing!" and I lifted my legs off the ground (I've got very heavy, muscular legs.) and proceeded to bounce in the swing. I finally ended up with the swing only an inch or so from the ground and the pole across the set bent in kind of a U or V shape!




candygodiva said:


> I'm sitting on another cast iron framed chair now. I hope I don't bend the legs on this one like I did the last one. I just knew that wooden chair wouldn't last me long. It doesn't matter how tough furniture seems...it doesn't hold up to the damage I can inflict on it.
> I'm not only heavey, but I'm rough with my weight. I'll just plop right down on the bed even, hoping it will buckle under me. I mean, if it can't handle me body slamming it, then it sure as hell can't handle my weight when I'm even more ambitiously bouncing on it.
> I've obliterated a few perfectly good beds and almost countless chairs. I'm so proud that I could finally capture it to share.
> Love and CandyKisses to all!


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 20, 2006)

taetaegrrl said:


> Hehe! Cool story and pics! I'm not nearly as big as you, Candy, but I've managed to do a little bit of furniture damage myself. For starters, we had a mirrored top coffee-table I used to stand on and dance on sometimes for my boyfriend. Back when I weighed around 170-175, that wasn't a problem. But I was up to around 230 the last time I tried it, and I could feel it flexing a little bit under my feet. I ignored it though, and as soon as I stood on one foot and got up on my tiptoes - *crack*! The mirrored glass cracked.
> 
> I also beat up a kid's swingset pretty good. (It was an old one a friend of ours was about to get rid of anyway. One of those ones made of metal tubes with plastic seats on the swings, the glider, and a slide.) I snapped one of the plastic steps while climbing up the slide part first. (Guess they weren't planning on any 235lb. "kids" using it!)
> 
> Then I tried using one of the swings in the middle of it. I plopped down on one of the plastic seats and surprisingly, it held me - but the frame let out a loud squeak, and I realized the pole across the top of the set was actually bending where the chains of my swing hung from it. I thought "Let's see if I can break this thing!" and I lifted my legs off the ground (I've got very heavy, muscular legs.) and proceeded to bounce in the swing. I finally ended up with the swing only an inch or so from the ground and the pole across the set bent in kind of a U or V shape!




Oh no! I know how you feel there darlin! 

I was one of the fattest kids in my neighborhood, and nobody wanted me on their swingset. I'd been the end of a few of them. I wasn't even all that big. I guess they just don't make the home swing sets as sturdy as the playground swings. *sigh* Sucks! My Grandaddy hung up a tire swing on a tree in our backyard... That tree was pretty tough! hehe
I haven't been to a playground in a long time, but I still went to climb on the monkey bars, and swing in the swings when I was still around 300lbs. I love to get all physical sometimes. 
I'm glad all that mirror top table did was crack. I cringed thinking it could have been worse.*brrrrrrr*


----------



## taetaegrrl (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh yeah.... there's a *world* of difference in quality between the swingsets and play equipment in our parks and that cheap stuff for home back-yards!

I guess now, you actually CAN buy the good stuff like the parks have, but it's kinda pricy.

I know for a fact those playground swings can hold a lot, because my friend Missy is a little over 300lbs. and not only has she been on the park swing when I was with her and her kid, but I've sat in her lap on one once, goofing around!




candygodiva said:


> Oh no! I know how you feel there darlin!
> 
> I was one of the fattest kids in my neighborhood, and nobody wanted me on their swingset. I'd been the end of a few of them. I wasn't even all that big. I guess they just don't make the home swing sets as sturdy as the playground swings. *sigh* Sucks! My Grandaddy hung up a tire swing on a tree in our backyard... That tree was pretty tough! hehe
> I haven't been to a playground in a long time, but I still went to climb on the monkey bars, and swing in the swings when I was still around 300lbs. I love to get all physical sometimes.
> I'm glad all that mirror top table did was crack. I cringed thinking it could have been worse.*brrrrrrr*


----------

